# Sweets at supermarket checkouts to be banned in fight against childhood obesity



## Northerner (Jun 2, 2018)

Selling sweets near supermarket checkouts and offering two-for-one deals on junk food will be banned under a government campaign against childhood obesity.

Ministers are also considering barring cartoons from promoting junk food and are consulting on making it illegal to sell energy drinks to anyone under the age of 16.

The Telegraph claimed health secretary Jeremy Hunt will introduce a watershed preventing products high in salt or sugar being advertised before 9pm, similar to the one prohibiting sex and violence to be shown early in the evening.

https://www.independent.co.uk/news/...ood-obesity-jun-food-meal-deals-a8380246.html


----------



## HOBIE (Jun 2, 2018)

It needs someone to do something ?


----------



## kentish maid (Jun 2, 2018)

Hugh Fearnley Whittingstall took W H Smith's to task about sweets at checkouts in a programme recently.
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/article-5648821/Hugh-Fearnley-Whittingstall-wages-war-WHSmith.html


----------



## grovesy (Jun 2, 2018)

kentish maid said:


> Hugh Fearnley Whittingstall took W H Smith's to task about sweets at checkouts in a programme recently.
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/article-5648821/Hugh-Fearnley-Whittingstall-wages-war-WHSmith.html


The thing with them is they actively try to sell you when purchasing a paper or magazine.


----------



## Northerner (Jun 2, 2018)

grovesy said:


> The thing with them is they actively try to sell you when purchasing a paper or magazine.


Yes, that always feels like a really hard sell to me! I buy a paper and they try to flog me a huge bar of chocolate!  Voted worst retailer on the High St! 

https://www.independent.co.uk/news/...-airport-magazine-train-station-a8375991.html


----------



## kentish maid (Jun 2, 2018)

Just listening to a report on this subject on the news. Celebrities advertising salty and sweet foods is going to be targeted - looks like Gary Linekar will be out of a job !!!


----------



## HOBIE (Jun 2, 2018)

Would much rather have a bag of Crisps than a Mars bar etc


----------



## kentish maid (Jun 2, 2018)

HOBIE said:


> Would much rather have a bag of Crisps than a Mars bar etc


I would second that


----------



## Brando77 (Jun 2, 2018)

HOBIE said:


> Would much rather have a bag of Crisps than a Mars bar etc


Ugh....same here *sigh, eats celery*


----------



## Lilian (Jun 3, 2018)

I believe some hospitals are stopping selling sugary drinks and it might be wise to bring your own if you are likely to be hanging around waiting for an appointment.     Also many drinks that used to have more sugar in now have less, so if for example one size of Lucozade suits you, it might no longer.


----------



## HOBIE (Jun 3, 2018)

We are so spoilt theses days. I always have a very small plastic container with 4 Dextrose tablets in my pocket. ICE on my phone & no space for any bottle of Pucozade. Sorry but.


----------



## Northerner (Jun 3, 2018)

Lilian said:


> I believe some hospitals are stopping selling sugary drinks and it might be wise to bring your own if you are likely to be hanging around waiting for an appointment.     Also many drinks that used to have more sugar in now have less, so if for example one size of Lucozade suits you, it might no longer.


I do think this is completely overlooked in the government's strategy  People tend to think of Type 1s needed ready access to a reliable, measured amount of fast-carbs in drinks or sweets because all Type 1s use insulin, but in fact there are something approaching 1 million people with Type 2 on insulin in this country, not to mention the likely hundreds of thousands more on hypoglycaemic agents like gliclazide etc. This may still be a fraction of the population as a whole, but nonetheless a significant number.


----------



## kentish maid (Jun 3, 2018)

As I said on the thread you did the other day about sweeteners - Public Health England are probably not capable of 'joined up thinking'


----------



## HOBIE (Jun 3, 2018)

I was once given directions inside a Hospital to get to a ward. You go past 3 Costa Coffee shops. Otherwise known as Sweet R Us. Who is in charge of these places ?  Not the very caring Drs & Nurses


----------



## kentish maid (Jun 3, 2018)

One of our local hospital has closed it's cosy little volunteer run café and replaced it with a Costa. I now take a bottle of water when I go, can't stand Costa, even the smell makes me heave (sorry if that is TMI)


----------



## mikeyB (Jun 3, 2018)

Costa coffee is actually pretty decent, but then I only drink Americanos. Better than the industrial tins of Nescafé they used to use in the volunteer cafes in homeopathic doses. More expensive, mind, but there’s nothing worse than preparing for a gloomy hospital appointment with a foul coffee.


----------



## Amigo (Jun 3, 2018)

Visiting the (overpriced) Costa cafe for a latte is the only highpoint in my hospital visits. You don’t have to eat the goodies but sometimes need overtakes and a caramel shortbread beckons enticingly


----------



## HOBIE (Jun 3, 2018)

mikeyB said:


> Costa coffee is actually pretty decent, but then I only drink Americanos. Better than the industrial tins of Nescafé they used to use in the volunteer cafes in homeopathic doses. More expensive, mind, but there’s nothing worse than preparing for a gloomy hospital appointment with a foul coffee.


I have just been on the Costa web site & read the Carbs etc !  Have a look . Ceases salad is daft never mind there sticky toffee gear ?


----------



## mikeyB (Jun 3, 2018)

I didn’t say I ate the food, I’m not daft


----------



## Matt Cycle (Jun 3, 2018)

I've only ever had a coffee at Costa despite them saying nearly every time would you like a cake.  Cortado or espresso for me - very nice.


----------



## Drummer (Jun 3, 2018)

Last year at the Winchester folk festival my morris side were dancing in the rain, so we went into the Costa shop for a hot drink. I asked for coffee with cream - I am pretty sure it was some sort of cream, but the black liquid might or might not have been coffee - if was absolutely vile.
I did used to work for Lyons doing storage testing so my sense of taste and smell is quite sensitive - my reaction to the drink when I took a sip did amuse the rest of the team. 
We went to the Winchester folk festival this year, but our itinerary did not include a visit to Costa.


----------



## HOBIE (Jun 3, 2018)

mikeyB said:


> I didn’t say I ate the food, I’m not daft


You Said Costa is actually quite descent ? Full of Sugar shop ?


----------



## mikeyB (Jun 4, 2018)

I said the coffee was decent. Ive only once eaten any food there cos of a hypo. Sure did work. Empire tart. Yummy


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Jun 4, 2018)

The hospital my dad was in had a Burger King


----------



## Amigo (Jun 4, 2018)

I enjoy the coffee in there and it’s always friendly, comfortable and cool with newspapers to chill whilst shopping. Maybe I’m not a Saint like some people!


----------



## Mark Parrott (Jun 4, 2018)

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> The hospital my dad was in had a Burger King


Addenbrooke's in Cambridge has a Burger King too.  And 3 Costa's.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Jun 4, 2018)

Mark Parrott said:


> Addenbrooke's in Cambridge has a Burger King too.  And 3 Costa's.




Yep, that was the hospital.


----------



## HOBIE (Jun 4, 2018)

Mark Parrott said:


> Addenbrooke's in Cambridge has a Burger King too.  And 3 Costa's.


That must be a posh Hospital . Are there any more shops inside ?  Suppose to be a Hosp not a shopping ctr ?


----------



## kentish maid (Jun 4, 2018)

I have a feeling W H Smith have shops in some hospitals, there was controversy over them over pricing things I think.
They trade as W H Smith Travel - *WHSmith Travel* stores sell a range of products to cater for people on the move or in need of a convenience offer. Travel’s typical customer has less time to browse and is more interested in purchasing food, drink and confectionery, as well as reading materials for a journey. They are in 129 hospitals


----------

